# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания WD выступает Специальным партнером 10 Республиканской ИТ-Спартакиады

## Labs

Корпоративные соревнования между ИТ-компаниями Беларуси стартовали 2 ноября 2013 года. В спортивном сезоне 2013 года принимают участие 37 команд из 15 ведущих ИТ-компаний, которые поборются за звание чемпионов в 6 разных видах спорта. Компания WD поддержит лучших игроков в соревнованиях по баскетболу, волейболу и большому теннису.

WD®, подразделение компании Western Digital, лидирующий поставщик накопителей и решений для цифрового образа жизни, впервые выступает Специальным партнером ИТ-Спартакиады. 

До окончания состязаний остался месяц, однако первый приз лучшему спортсмену в соревнованиях по большому теннису уже вручен. 17 ноября на площадке Городского центра олимпийского резерва по теннису состоялся турнир по данному виду спорта. Команда Сбербанк-Технологии в составе Александра Жевняка и Егора Руденко стала настоящим открытием турнира, несмотря на свое дебютное выступление. Им удалось показать наиболее слаженную игру в паре и одержать победу во всех трех схватках с достаточно сильными соперниками – компаниями SoftClub, EPAM Systems и Intetics (счет 6:4, 6:4, 6:2). 

Специальный приз от партнера соревнований компании WD – жесткий диск WD Black 2TB – достался Егору Руденко. 

Винчестер WD Black обладает максимальным быстродействием, что обеспечивает скорость, необходимую для решения сложных задач: редактирования фото и видео или сетевых игр.
Благодаря высокому быстродействию, большой емкости, высокой надежности и применению самых современных технологий модель WD Black является оптимальным выбором для ИТ-специалиста, который требует только самого лучшего.

«В этом году спонсоры радуют своей активностью и подарками не только первое место, но и всех призеров соревнований. Мы рады, что в партнерстве с WD смогли приятно удивить представителя команды «СберТех» Егора Руденко таким полезным подарком», - комментирует Анастасия Квашнина, руководитель проекта «ИТ-Спартакиада» в PR-агентстве «Приоритетные решения».

----------

